
Why the Web 3.0 Matters and you should know about it - sdeepak
https://medium.com/@matteozago/why-the-web-3-0-matters-and-you-should-know-about-it-a5851d63c949
======
beatgammit
TL;DR - it's an ad for the OP's platform: essensia[1]

I've been interested in this sort of thing for a while, but I really don't
know that much about these services. For example:

\- how do I pay? just crypto? If so, I can't see how prices can stabilize
enough to compete against existing services \- what happens if I don't pay? \-
how do I get my data out of the platform? \- can I delete my data? \- what
happens if the crypto is broken? Is all of my data compromised, or just some
of it?

I wish the author mentioned alternative approaches with similar goals, such as
Solid[2], which is especially notable as Tim Berners-Lee is associated with
the project. Because of that, I see this as mostly an ad for the OP's company.

\- [1] [https://essentia.one/](https://essentia.one/) \- [2]
[https://solid.inrupt.com/](https://solid.inrupt.com/)

